# Infant anxiety?



## JediG (Nov 9, 2012)

There's probably a proper term for this, but I'm calling it infant anxiety. Ever since my daughters were born I've been struggling with anxiety and related insomnia. I'm so terrified of them rolling over and suffocating or getting sick suddenly that a lot of nights I'm not getting to sleep until 3:30 - 4 AM because I have to keep getting up and checking on them, or listen intently to the baby monitor.

I know I'm being ridiculous and paranoid, but I can't help it. Anyone else have any similar experience with this?


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Google partpartum anxiety. It's related to postpartum depression. It's common, treatable, and something you don't have to suffer with!
Talk to your doctor!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

By the time my first daughter was born I had already investigated a number of infant and child deaths. I bet I woke up six times every night just to make sure she was ok. All three of mine are adults, now and managed to grow up unscathed in spite of my ridiculous caution. Guess that's better than having parents that don't care.


----------

